# Right multicystic kidney discovered at 20 week scan



## loulabump

Hi everyone, thought I would make a thread for this to help me get through the next few days. 

We had our 20 week scan yesterday and I've come away not knowing whether or not to be worried so of course I am worried! 

Our scan showed that our girls right kidney had a few cysts but no other abnormalities were detected. The sonographer says that this is quite a common find and most likely nothing to be concerned over but I've been booked in for a more detailed ultrasound with a consultant on Friday 8th November. 

Other than the one cystic kidney I was told that baby is growing perfectly and appears to be drinking and peeing normally as we saw the bladder full and empty during the scan and fluid levels look good which suggests that at least one kidney is functioning properly. 

I'm told that the scan on Friday is to check for cysts anywhere else which has me very confused because I feel that our scan was already very thorough and no other cysts were seen (saw brain, heart, bladder, stomach, left kidney etc etc) and all were normal.

Trying to cling to that but can't stop that terrified feeling that Fridays scan will reveal that something else is wrong with my baby. 

Hoping for some other ladies who have come through the same or similar who can give me support and advice and get me through the next couple of days.

:flower: :flower: :flower:


----------



## Leilani

I hope your scan with the consultant went well - keep us posted.


----------



## loulabump

Hi,

Scan went as well as I had hoped - consultant agrees that our girls right kidney is multicystic but checked absolutely everything else and confirmed there are no other abnormalities. I'm told that sometimes the cysts will simply disappear on their own but in some cases it does mean a none functioning kidney (which I guess at this point is our worst case scenario). My doctor didn't seem concerned and was very reassuring that we can live totally normal lives with only one kidney.

I am to have ultrasound scans every 4 weeks to keep an eye on the bad kidneys growth and also to make sure the good kidney is continuing to work as it should. The thought of her good kidney developing something wrong terrifies me but I know this is unlikely and am trying to stay positive. Would really love to hear from other mums whos babies had a cystic kidney and what your outcomes were.

xxx


----------



## Boo44

Hi loulabump

My son is now 17 months old and we discovered he had a left multicystic kidney at his 20 week scan. It started a roller coaster ride for me and I can definitely identify with everything you're feeling!

I'm going to try and find a post I wrote for someone else before and copy it here for you...

All you need to know is once the baby has one normal kidney it's not going to suddenly just go bad. I panicked about that so much too! Jack basically has oh one functioning kidney. You would literally never know. He's a happy and healthy toddler &#55357;&#56474;


----------



## Boo44

Here we go I've found it...

The exact same happened to us at my son's 20 week scan. They told us his left kidney was abnormal but they 'thought' the right one was ok. They booked us an appointment at a specialist fetal med hospital but it was 6 days after. I worried myself sick for those awful 6 days

Turns out at the next scan he had a big cystic left kidney, a 'multicystic dysplastic kidney' which meant that at like <6 wk gestation the kidney and ureter didn't form properly. Thank god his right kidney was totally normal and he had plenty of fluid

We were told that children with this condition on both kidneys don't make it. It's the BEST news ever if it is only one, as these people live completely normal lives. Try to remember that. You only need one kidney to function completely normally

Through the rest of the pregnancy we had to have anther scan at 34 wks to check his right kidney was 'still normal' as they described it. You'll never know how much I obsessed over that choice of words and worried that maybe they meant something could happen to his good kidney to make it bad?! But if the kidney is normal right now it will stay that way. And our scan was fine

When he was born he had to have prophylactic antibiotics for 6 wks. They did a couple of scans to check his good kidney wasn't refluxing. It got the all clear and he stopped the antibiotics. Nowadays he just needs a check up at age 5,10 and 15yrs! He's a big healthy chunk and you would literally never know

Antenatal scans are really worrying. These days people think all they go for is to find out whether they are having a girl or boy. But so many of us come out worried half to death. My dr said in the past they didn't scan, so babies like ours would have been born and led completely normal lives and nobody would ever need to know they had one kidney as it doesn't affect them. When he told me that it made me feel better!

Pm me any time if you need to xxx


----------



## Blue12

My dd at her 20 week scan had a cyst on her one kidney. As a result I had frequent scans to see if it was growing if staying the same size. After she was born st about 2 months old I took her for a follow up ultrasound and the cyst was gone. My dr had explained that this us very common and that due yo ultrasound technology these days they are finding things that they didn't usually find and she bets there are many adults with cysts on their kidney and they have no idea and they are fine


----------



## inche

Hi everyone, my baby has the same problem, and I really need some advice, as doctors are barely giving me any information. Also, the non-functioning kidney started growing, and I'm worried if it will endanger other organs:(


----------



## loulabump

inche said:


> Hi everyone, my baby has the same problem, and I really need some advice, as doctors are barely giving me any information. Also, the non-functioning kidney started growing, and I'm worried if it will endanger other organs:(


Hi, I hope that I can offer some reassurance to you.. I was terrified when the doctors told me about the cystic kidney and like you in the beginning wasn't really told anything about anything! I drove myself nuts spending hours online researching. It was diagnosed for me at 20 weeks and I am now 30 weeks along and having monthly scans to keep an eye on things but even though the cysts are still there my girl is growing beautifully and her left kidney+bladder are working as they should be and producing lots of fluid for her to swim round in. You should know that as long as your baby is growing as he/she should be and has plenty of water that means that at least one kidney is functioning and that is what is important! I don't know what exactly your doctor has told you so far if anything but try not to worry - in terms of abnormalities cystic kidneys are one of the most common finds and your baby will be fine! There are so many adults walking around with cystic kidneys or even just one kidney and they don't even know it because this kind of thing just wasn't picked up on scans years ago. If you ever need to talk feel free to send me a message :) xxx


----------



## Boo44

My baby with a unilateral multicystic kidney found at 20 weeks gestation is now a beautiful fit and well 18 month old :)

Read up above for my original post. You will be fine xx


----------

